# Boob pain towards the end of stimming.



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi ladies. 
Has anyone experience tender boobs just towards the end of their stimming? My boobs feel so pre menstrual. Tender and enlarged. I'm worried AF may come and my EC is tomorrow. Is it even possible?  

xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

I had the same feeling on both of my IVF/ICSI cycles 

All was ok 

It could also be added to by the trigger shot which i assume you took last night 

Donna


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Donna,
 I'm being worried for nothing aren't I?! Yes, I did the trigger shot last night so no more injections today. I wasn't told to take my nafarelin sniff either. Hope that the right thing to do. My boob has been tender since Friday tOgether with all the cramps and bloatedness. But boob was more tender today than any other day! 

Thank You.


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

My boobs are huge  hubby can't stop staring at them! 

Just a shame for him they are off limits now until who knows when


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Loool! I know what u mean. Apart from me being/feeling bigger with all the drugs, my boobs are enormous. I'm quite small to start with. I think I quite like them. Haha. My hubby's the same. He thinks they are his new friends! Too bad.  

Love_AwaitsT


----------



## ELKA82 (May 24, 2012)

i did had the same thing. Morning after trigger shot boobs became sore and still is. I am 3dp3dt


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

I had exactly the same thing while I was stimming. Last few days of stimms, achy boobs! I thought either I'd ovulated prematurely or AF was on her way!   All normal!


----------

